# Answer Incoming with siri? iphone 4s



## larryecook

Can you answer Incoming calls with siri? I'm not sure what its called.


----------



## TechieNow

You can assign things to Siri. Ask Siri to get things done. You can ask Siri do read messages, maybe she could also answer to the phone but not to the fact and literally talk with the person on the other end of the line.


----------



## larryecook

What I mean is if the phone was ringing and I sad "answer" would it pick up the phone like an auto answer fuction?


----------

